# If you could choose the truck and equipment, within a budget...



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking to get underway here in Ontario with residential plowing equipment, trying to pick a truck that isn't going to cost a fortune and a plow that is good, easy to use and again not too expensive.
All you guys that have been there for years, what would you do?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's your budget? 5K? 25K?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

CP Paul;808036 said:


> Looking to get underway here in Ontario with residential plowing equipment, trying to pick a truck that isn't going to cost a fortune and a plow that is good, easy to use and again not too expensive.
> All you guys that have been there for years, what would you do?


If your idea of residentals is driveways, get a Jeep Wrangler or Liberty.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I was hoping to keep it under $10K with everything installed, $5 would be better.
I get the idea of using a jeep with a shorter plow for maneuverability but, didn't think it would be tough enough to take a beating...frame or engine. 
I have had a Cherokee and it was the best 4 wheel drive ever!


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

If you guys are for the Jeeps, the 4.0L was an awesome engine (straight 6).
Almost same gas mileage as the V8 though. 
Just want to get something that is built well enough not to be in the shop all the time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeeps, S10, Ranger pickups all can be very good plow trucks. You need to understand what it is though, not a one ton diesel. Small rigs are great for driveways, and there is a market for drives the big trucks cant do.

For the money you're looking to spend, you will likely do best buying a truck/jeep all set up.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the truck advise.
Jeep is perfect for that in a wrangler for sure. Short wheel base, great for twist and turns.
Never woulda thought of going that small, makes perfect sense.
Don't really want to get one set up because of all crap that can go wrong with a unit beaten for years.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You'll struggle to stay in your budget unless you get one all set up. Just look for something that's been well cared for, the usual stuff.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

I see you've been on here and you seem to know a lot.
What kind of plow and how big?

I was thinking of going for the type with hydraulics on the plow so I don't over work the jeep engine.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ten foot Fisher MC on a 4 cyl Wrangler should be fine. - No, I'm just kidding.

I'm not a Jeep expert. Not even a Jeep novice, actually. Basher knows *mulch* more about them. Almost all the new plows are electric plow mounted pumps. The load of an engine driven pump is trivial. And even with electric pumps, the engine turns the alternator to run the pump. Don't even worry about that stuff.

Hang tight, someone will chime in with more advice.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya I shoulda waited on this thread, started a new one cuz I thought you were gone and this one ran dry.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

For a Wrangler you are looking at smaller applications with blades in the 6' to 7' range.

Boss Sport Duty
Fisher Homesteader
Western Suburbanite
Sno-Way 22 Series

Or go with the 10 footer that Palmer suggested, it's your Jeep after all 

Hit the links up top to the manufacturers sites and you can get further info on these models.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Regular cab longbed witth a 7.5 plow. brands are up to you.

Myself a GM and a Western or Boss blade.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya I thought of full sized truck too but the Wrangler seems smart for driveways etc if it'll take the beating.

Have looked at the manufactures sites to see hook ups.
So most guys are running with an extra battery (non diesel)?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A $5000 truck in Canada is a dream. It will be beat to crap and break when you need it most. Finding one with a plow for under $10000 can be done but know what you are looking at or take someone that does. It is easy to spend a few grand in repairs if you are paying someone else to do them. Front ends can be costly.

If it was me I would buy a full size, reg cab with an 8' blade. Jeeps seem to hold their value well and they are harder to find.

I thought you guys in Ottawa used tractors with blowers?


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

I did say at first in the 10 range, more if necessary. Was originally looking for a dodge 1500 with hemi but the other guy seemed to make sense on the Jeep side for residential. Maneuverable, easy on gas; just wasn't sure it could take a beating.

Any good places to hunt for a ready to go unit in Ontario?
Autotrader, not so much, kijji and usedottawa?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The Jeep is a great choice and a plow dealer with good service is more important then plow brand.
5k is NOT much money to spend on a plow rig. 10K will get you a better rig.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

im sure you probally seen it, but i had my 95 F-250 with a 8' frink for sale for $4500 ALL SUMMER LONG......... That truck is probally the best driveway truck i've ever used... It worked great, thats what i would recommend if you could find something along those lines expecially with your kind of budget... You can wrap up 60K if you want to.... But, everyone wanted to be a pr!ck and jew me down on that truck, even tho everything works great... So now i've decided to keep it as a back-up and as a personal bomb around everywhere truck when it's -20 and i dont want to bring the duramax to life just to go down the street... unless someone offers me a real good price  LOL...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

kijiji and craigslist are places to look. You can also look on here. It is quite easy to bring one across the border. There are probably a few in the 10 to 12000 range. You need to look all the time and then be ready to buy when you find the right one.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion for craigslist, forgot about that one, CET.

Hey Triple L, the truck sounds like it has been well treated but damn; almost 15 years old. Makes you concerned about how much life is left in it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

15 years old but when it drove less then 10,000 k's a year... Its only got 97,000 on it right now... If it starts the first turn, and runs great thats what counts... Heck it'll still smoke the tires  LOL... Im not suggesting you should buy it cause its really not for sale anymore... (next spring) but theres lots of good ol trucks around on kijiji, its not like your buget is a whole lot either... Heck i spent 10K last year just on 1 plow...


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

What? $10K on a plow? Man you gotta do a lot of work to pay for that one.
Only 97K on the truck? That is outstanding for a working truck.
You said you were doing driveways, how many on average would you take on? Say most were 500 sqft.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There are a lot of guys on here with trucks older then that. Some of the guys plow them full time. It is more important to have a mechanically reliable truck then a pretty one.
Not hard to spend $8000 on a plow.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, now you've peaked my curiosity, Triple L.
Send me some picks of the truck, maybe we can do something.
Also, do you have more than one F20, looks like no. So any reciepts you have would likely be for that one. What have you done to it?


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

s#*t F250....


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Triple L,
It's a 95 F250 with an ol Frink ... what's an ol Frink?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79586

Its an older plow manufacturer... not in business anymore... Maby its cause thier plows are indestructable... Awsome plow...

But remember, this truck is really not for sale anymore (you missed it by about 3 or 4 weeks)... More then asking price might open my eye's tho


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

CP Paul, I've done resi's for years. You need a pickup with some weight to it. Also you need to take a snow blower with you. Buy a $5-6000.00 truck and get a new plow of some kind. The new plow will give you some piece of mind when your just starting out. Total investment in all gear should be $11-12000.00. Make it back in 2-3 years if you get a lot of snow and price right. Quit talking about some kind of vehicle that can handle abuse, take care of your stuff or you'll go backwards in the money department.

Good luck. payup


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you know how to drive, you don't need a huge truck with tons of weight to do driveways. Many many guys around here are banging out driveways with smaller rigs. No problems, and they are fast.


And you don't NEED a snowblower, unless that is typical for your area.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2COR517;808327 said:


> If you know how to drive, you don't need a huge truck with tons of weight to do driveways. Many many guys around here are banging out driveways with smaller rigs. No problems, and they are fast.
> 
> And you don't NEED a snowblower, unless that is typical for your area.


Where is "Around here"? You should re-read my post, I didn't say you need a monster truck!

And these "Many guys" does that include you? If you don't know what your speaking of then don't chime in!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I did driveways with a four wheeler for 2 years  So I guess it doesnt matter how big the vehicle is  But seriously, If you do end up looking into a Jeep, talk to PlowMeister. He would be the best to talk as far as front suspension and this and that.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;808352 said:


> I did driveways with a four wheeler for 2 years  So I guess it doesnt matter how big the vehicle is  But seriously, If you do end up looking into a Jeep, talk to PlowMeister. He would be the best to talk as far as front suspension and this and that.


Good advice


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;808337 said:


> Where is "Around here"? You should re-read my post, I didn't say you need a monster truck!
> 
> And these "Many guys" does that include you? If you don't know what your speaking of then don't chime in!


Around here is where 12 inches of snow doesn't cause our governor to declare a state of emergency. And we can get that twice a week.

No, I have not plowed with a Jeep/smaller truck. But when I talk to guys that do, and see them plowing without issues, I think I can safely say that plowing driveways with small trucks is not a risky/foolish/dangerous/silly proposition. I know a guy that plowed a parking lot with a Nissan pickup over twenty years ago.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;808361 said:


> Winter 94/95 I was running a 91 Dakota with a V8 and 7'6" western conventional it was seamless in a 21 inch storm, one of the best plow trucks I have ever had. Did drives and parking lots and development roads. Ran for 72 hours straight, went though three drivers and plowed for two more winters before I traded it in. It's all about operators.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I'm impressed guys, I really am. 
You guys do know a ton about this.
I know plenty about vehicles and I never would have thought a Wrangler or Dakota had enough strong enough frame to take the bumps. Even if your careful all the time, it's still hard on a smaller truck.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Guys, my area is in the snow belt up here in Canada, nations capital Ottawa.
We get a ton of snow most years. Not like Toronto where most years ya don't get a lot.
Here most years ya can't see to back out of your driveway cuz the banks are so damn high.
Last 10 years hard to know if we are going to have any real snow by Christmas. 

How bad is it for you guys in the northern states?


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Triple L;808276 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79586
> 
> Its an older plow manufacturer... not in business anymore... Maby its cause thier plows are indestructable... Awsome plow...
> 
> But remember, this truck is really not for sale anymore (you missed it by about 3 or 4 weeks)... More then asking price might open my eye's tho


Triple L,

Man you are kill'n me...lol. More than what you were asking? I know you said you weren't selling it to the other 'low ballers' that made stupid offers. But my nature is to get a great deal for a fantastic price. More money....ya gotta be kidding me.

Hey I do like the looks of the truck. Doesn't look it's age at all. What is the floor and under the hood like for rust? You guys must not use much salt down there cuz up here that truck would be shot, rusted really badly.

There are a couple of trucks up here for that kind of money. Trouble is ya just don't know how well they have been taken care of. Even if ya do a compression test, check everything out, you still could get something that is gonna be in the shop all the time costing you a freak'n fortune! Wouldn't buy anything that without doing at least doing this to it.

tymusic


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L had this truck all Spring and Summer. Paid the insurance and kept it around. Now it is going to make him some money. It is hard to sell something this time of year that you might need. Even if it is only back up, the piece of mind is well worth the few extra bucks. I came back from Ohio yesterday with a truck and plow. Look in the States. It might be a few bucks more but there are far more to choose from and it is easy to do. It will also be in much better shape. You are running out of time though.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;808445 said:


> Triple L had this truck all Spring and Summer. Paid the insurance and kept it around. Now it is going to make him some money. It is hard to sell something this time of year that you might need. Even if it is only back up, the piece of mind is well worth the few extra bucks.


You took the words right out of my mouth.... Thanks for the support buddy


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

CP....sounds like you want a "new" truck for a "used" price and that is NOT gonna happen this time of the year.
I sure as heck don't blame Triple L for wanting top dollar for his truck. He knows what he has and it is worth more to him to keep it, then to sell it for less then he wants.
But you keep looking for that "bargain" truck and the longer you wait the less chance you will find one.
Good Luck


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

hydro_37;808455 said:


> CP....sounds like you want a "new" truck for a "used" price and that is NOT gonna happen this time of the year.
> I sure as heck don't blame Triple L for wanting top dollar for his truck. He knows what he has and it is worth more to him to keep it, then to sell it for less then he wants.
> But you keep looking for that "bargain" truck and the longer you wait the less chance you will find one.
> Good Luck


Hydro,
Never said I wasn't going to take it and never said that I would. Trouble is he's past Toronto so about 12 hour round trip, roughly. Not so easy to have a look and take it for a spin to see if I like it.
No, not trying to get an newer one for an older price. Just trying to figure out if I should get a newer truck (never plowed 02 or something), used plow and do the mods or get one like his.
Granted, we are pasted the $10K then.
Tough call for a newbie


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

basher;808368 said:


> Winter 94/95 I was running a 91 Dakota with a V8 and 7'6" western conventional it was seamless in a 21 inch storm, one of the best plow trucks I have ever had. Did drives and parking lots and development roads. Ran for 72 hours straight, went though three drivers and plowed for two more winters before I traded it in. It's all about operators.


With 2 flat tires, no windshield wipers and .........................you're full of it!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;808352 said:


> I did driveways with a four wheeler for 2 years  So I guess it doesnt matter how big the vehicle is  But seriously, If you do end up looking into a Jeep, talk to PlowMeister. He would be the best to talk as far as front suspension and this and that.


Shane, your driveway at home doesn't count.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I get it...that is freak'n hilarious!!!

Ya, I think I've made my mind up. A good 1/2 ton maybe a 3/4 ton with a decent plow. Gotta look a few years ahead.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

WIPensFan;808503 said:


> With 2 flat tires, no windshield wipers and .........................you're full of it!!


No flat tires but about 24 hours into it the white plastic retainer clips in the wiper transmission gave up and we had to weld washers on the transmission to get them working. Always have had a couple of those clips in stock since all the Dodges of the era used them. I know if you look the Dakota was not listed with the V8 option until 92 but they built a few in 91. I know, I had one Ordered by Remington White out of Kirkwood Dodge, shipped though the Newark delivery terminal, white, gray vinyl interior, extended cab, short bed, pre-magnum 318 automatic* took delivery May 91 traded it September 97. If i looked in the old files I might even find a VIN for you.

I was in that truck the only time I've been truly afraid while plowing snow. white-out blizzard conditions I was on the road with frozen up wipers and I knew there was another truck behind me and if he could not see any better then I then if i stopped to clean my wipers he was going to blast me up the tailgate. So I kept driving by the power lines and telephone poles until I could get off the road.

Enough old stories

*ate a couple transmissions/torque converters in it's life, had a local tuner built trans in it by 94,


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...cks?hash=item25565fc255&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245

Something like this, maybe a little closer to home.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya, exactly like that!
Great price, 3/4 ton, never plowed.
Texas is a bit far, your right just closer to home.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CP Paul;808554 said:


> Ya, exactly like that!
> Great price, 3/4 ton, never plowed.
> Texas is a bit far, your right just closer to home.


154,000 MILES (240,000 km's).... That truck is toast IMO... Last thing i'd want on my fleet... Even tho its never plowed you defentially want something with a few less km's then that... but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

your right, low klms are what I preferred. 

Looked over your link to the truck. Looks decent. 
It doesn't say if it is a 4X4 but, it looks it.
Would need it certified, compression test and a few other things checked out to buy it.
I can see your smart, you wouldn't do it differently yourself.

What do ya think? Better yet, tell me when your available to call (your number is in the link) and I'll call ya.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are looking at just doing driveways, then consider a half ton regular cab short box. You could run a 7'6" plow and add a pull plow on the back.Great for doing drives.

My first plow truck was an 85 Chevy K10 with a Fisher 7'6" speedcast, truck was solid with a fresh rebuilt tranny and I paid 4000 (CDN) for it and I pushed close to 50 resi's with the ol boy and had great luck with it. The truck is presently being frame off rebuilt for a cost of 5 to 6000 bucks but will give me a few more good years as a second truck.

There are good deal's to be had but dont jump at the first one you see.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CP Paul;808758 said:


> your right, low klms are what I preferred.
> 
> Looked over your link to the truck. Looks decent.
> It doesn't say if it is a 4X4 but, it looks it.
> ...


The price is $6,500.00 for the truck and plow, working as it should. You can give me a call anytime after 7 pm... Yes the truck is 4x4, would be pretty useless if it wasnt... I can certify it and get it e-tested no problem, but your gonna have to pay for the compression test if you want it done... I can do it, cause its no big deal... but if i was buying a truck off someone, i wouldnt trust what they say the compression is unless it was done by a professional mechanic, even tho im a honest guy... Let me know if your seriously interested, if not, no worries man, I'll work the truck this winter, Cause we all know, Back up trucks never actually stay as backup trucks after the first snowfall


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

A jeep cherokee with unibody stiffeners and air bags. I used that set up for 3 yrs with no problems and now its my daily driver and back up plow truck. The plow was a western LSX. It is heavier duty than the small plows and is 7ft 2 inches. You should be in the 5k to 6k range. The air bags need to be for a wrangler but go right in and the unibody stiffeners are $200 or less and get welded in. Any questions just ask. And my jeep had a 4" lift kit and 31x10.5 tires and a couple hundred pounds of ballast.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Triple L;808829 said:


> The price is $6,500.00 for the truck and plow, working as it should. You can give me a call anytime after 7 pm... Yes the truck is 4x4, would be pretty useless if it wasnt... I can certify it and get it e-tested no problem, but your gonna have to pay for the compression test if you want it done... I can do it, cause its no big deal... but if i was buying a truck off someone, i wouldnt trust what they say the compression is unless it was done by a professional mechanic, even tho im a honest guy... Let me know if your seriously interested, if not, no worries man, I'll work the truck this winter, Cause we all know, Back up trucks never actually stay as backup trucks after the first snowfall


Hey Triple L,

The price sounds reasonable given the fact that it would be safetied and etested. Ya, I have a compression tester too, always handy. Just nice to know the cylinders are running even.

I have found a couple of trucks that look good close to home. Both are near Kingston (about an hour and a half each way) which I am going to see tomorrow evening. Both are GMC 2500's, one diesel and one gas. The diesel is an extended cab, the other not. Both have newer plows (Meyer/Fisher on the other one) on them in fantastic shape. Sounds like older farmers clearing their lanes, not to bruised...I hope.

Anyhow, very interested in your truck. Just want to see what the ones close to home look like.
Update you soon.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

CP Paul;809067 said:


> . Both have newer plows (Meyer/Fisher on the other one) on them in fantastic shape. Sounds like older farmers clearing their lanes, not to bruised...I hope.


What ever you do, stay away from Meyer plows, they are junk.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn, I had seen lot of guys who have them and never heard much about them.

What is wrong with them, not strong enough?
Are they good enough for residential and first season?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

CAT 245ME;809084 said:


> What ever you do, stay away from Meyer plows, they are junk.


Sounds like one man's opinion to me. They might not be the best plow ever, but maybe not junk either. Lot's of folks say Fisher is terrible. 90% of the plows around here are Fishers. If Meyer is popular in your area, you can get good support, and the price is right, go for it.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

CP Paul;809098 said:


> Damn, I had seen lot of guys who have them and never heard much about them.
> 
> What is wrong with them, not strong enough?
> Are they good enough for residential and first season?


Meyer plows are like a weak sister, not very strongly built when you compare one to a Boss or a Fisher, around here there is only two Meyer plows and I know the two guy's that have them, each have complained about A frames breaking and having constant problems with the pumps.

But that said I cant comment on the new Meyer plows, I hear they are an improvment but I still wouldn't take one over a Boss or Fisher, JMO. I find the Boss plows to be the most trouble free out of all the plows i've owned. Last year was the first year with a Boss and it was used heavy and I had no issues. I was impressed.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the opinion guys, it helps...it really does.
Cuz, this may be the most afordable for me and it looks like new and it is almost and that has to be good for something.
If it causes me tons of trouble though the season I'll dump it and get a better one.
I thought Fisher must have been the best though cuz there sure is a lot of guys using them.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;808829 said:


> Cause we all know, Back up trucks never actually stay as backup trucks after the first snowfall


Except for GV's backup truck! lol


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

So, I'm guessing GV back up truck is pretty much shot. BTW, who is GV?
Hey Creative, what end of the city are ya?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

o boy, you've got lots of learning to do LOL

Creative - goes by the name Cre, cause we all know he dosent have a creative bone in his body...


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh stop!!! I am laughing my ass off. You guys are kill'n me...


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I just found this post and wanted to ad my advise. I did not read through all of the postings so if this was covered already so be it. I saw you were talking about Jeeps in the early posts. Back when I did residentials, I had a Jeep CJ7 with a 6.5' Western and a back blade on it. Hands down the best plow truck I ever used on residentials and small commercial lot. It can turn around in a back yard, plow many sidewalks on commercials, get through drive thrus ect. Great option.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Metro, appreciate your advise. 
Thing is though, the Ottawa area guys say that with the amount of snow we get that they aren't big enough. Loved my old grand cherokee I had, best 4X4 I ever drove. 
I am in the process of getting an older diesel GMC 2500, with a western.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

CP Paul;812863 said:


> So, I'm guessing GV back up truck is pretty much shot. BTW, who is GV?
> Hey Creative, what end of the city are ya?


Let me introduce you to GV. LOL

He has a new back up truck & boss plow. Mainly for a coffee getter!


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

That_ can't _ be his back up truck. Your the Ford guy so that is your truck, right?
Well, who's ever it is I like it.
Good picture of GV I guess but that has to be photo-shopped...for sure...lol.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

That IS his back up.
He makes sooo much money he can afford the best.


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i figured id throw my .02 in also since i run a wrangler..... ive run a 95 jeep wrangler with a 6 1/2 ft western for 6 years now..... easiest truck to do driveways with hands down. goes in the tight spots, and has enough power to push the heavy wet stuff. i have a 4.0 so i dont know about the smaller motors, but mine is a beast. its 15 years old, been plowing for 6, and its still going. it all depends on the operator. i currently run a few bigger trucks, but have my guys use the jeep for my resi's... the trucks do some houses as well but none go as quickly as the jeep.... the only thing you have to make sure, which is still off on mine, because the jeep front bumper is higher than most truck frames, the frame on the plow side is raised, throwing the blade off level. so basically, when turning the blade rt or left, the one side sits off the ground, becoming useless. you have to figure out how to lower plow frame or lower front bumper to achieve level. but doing 1 or 2 car wide drives, it only takes a few straight passes not even having to move the blade. any more questions, just ask man, ive been running that things for years so i can help ya out.


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

jblatti13;813789 said:


> i figured id throw my .02 in also since i run a wrangler..... ive run a 95 jeep wrangler with a 6 1/2 ft western for 6 years now..... easiest truck to do driveways with hands down. goes in the tight spots, and has enough power to push the heavy wet stuff. i have a 4.0 so i dont know about the smaller motors, but mine is a beast. its 15 years old, been plowing for 6, and its still going. it all depends on the operator. i currently run a few bigger trucks, but have my guys use the jeep for my resi's... the trucks do some houses as well but none go as quickly as the jeep.... the only thing you have to make sure, which is still off on mine, because the jeep front bumper is higher than most truck frames, the frame on the plow side is raised, throwing the blade off level. so basically, when turning the blade rt or left, the one side sits off the ground, becoming useless. you have to figure out how to lower plow frame or lower front bumper to achieve level. but doing 1 or 2 car wide drives, it only takes a few straight passes not even having to move the blade. any more questions, just ask man, ive been running that things for years so i can help ya out.


Oh I had one of those 4.0 L jeeps and since they are a straight 6 (like the old GM's) they are almost indestructible. I know I guy here in my town that has one with a 350,000 klms (guess thats about 217,000 miles) and _never _a problem. That is fantastic for gas!

I did end up putting a deposit down on a full sized truck. Chev Silverado 2500 diesel with a Western on it, because most of the Ontario guys say that the Jeep (likely) won't take the workout with the kind of winters we have here. Some years lately haven't been too bad on total accumulation though, most are heavy. I may regret later not getting a smaller vehicle later. Most residential guys here are running trucks but in the city you see a lot of tractors with blowers. Newer big houses + small lots= no place to push the snow on to.

Thanks again tymusic


----------



## fourthcoastcont (Sep 17, 2009)

Look on ebay!!!!!!!!!!!! i have gotten two low mileage f350's with 7.3's in them. Both are dumps and had less than 75,000 on one 65,000 on the other. Paid less than $4000 for each. Also plows are alot cheaper here in the USA almost half price same plows same waranty. Parts are parts!!!!! Last week I was Quoted $ 5900 installed for a new Fisher 9.5' s/s extreme V plow. i Know people in Ontario paying $8000 last year for new western 7.5 straight blades. I live at the bottom of HWY 416 if i can help please ask


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CP Paul;813859 said:


> Oh I had one of those 4.0 L jeeps and since they are a straight 6 (like the old GM's) they are almost indestructible. I know I guy here in my town that has one with a 350,000 klms (guess thats about 217,000 miles) and _never _a problem. That is fantastic for gas!
> 
> I did end up putting a deposit down on a full sized truck. Chev Silverado 2500 diesel with a Western on it, because most of the Ontario guys say that the Jeep (likely) won't take the workout with the kind of winters we have here. Some years lately haven't been too bad on total accumulation though, most are heavy. I may regret later not getting a smaller vehicle later. Most residential guys here are running trucks but in the city you see a lot of tractors with blowers. Newer big houses + small lots= no place to push the snow on to.
> 
> Thanks again tymusic


Did I read somewhere it was a 97 with the 6.5L diesel.... You better save up a good nother 2 g's for that baby.... Those things are bad for injector pumps... Ask the buyer how many he's put on before you actually buy the truck...


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Triple. You are right, they are bad for that.
This lady farmer had put $13,500 into repairs over the last two years (all the receipts); mechanically its pretty much mint.She even used diesel fuel conditioner every fill up.
God I love people who know nothing about vehicles.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a money pit.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I hate to say it but i have to agree... Seems to me that you just bought someone elses biggest problem....


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL oh stop, I can only laugh so much...


----------



## CP Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

CP Paul;814324 said:


> Thanks Triple. You are right, they are bad for that.
> This lady farmer had put $13,500 into repairs over the last two years (all the receipts); mechanically its pretty much mint.She even used diesel fuel conditioner every fill up.
> God I love people who know nothing about vehicles.


...consider my balls busted....
female who gets ripped off by dealer is a good thing if your buying; thanks for the support...lol...you guys are a scream


----------

